# SR&RL Railcar - SanCheng Pictorial



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Since I have bought a new camera and lights I have been rediscovering some of my collection I have stashed. 
I thought I would share the pictures here with those that have not seen the models up close before. 
Here is a SanCheng brass model of the Sandy River & Rangeley Lakes Railroad T-model railcar which was distributed by Aristo-Craft several years back.
It seems to be scaled at 1:20.3 45mm gauge but it is actually a 2ft gauge prototype. 
The model's height is 3.78" (96mm) ex flanges and the wheelbase is 4.25" (108mm). 
The WW&F Railway have built a full size 2ft gauge replica of the original T-model Railcar.









Andrew 

























































Bachmann Forney:


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## twofoot (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what year FORD this was based on? 

Thanks 

C.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

SR&RL Railcar No. 2 (the 2nd Number 2) 
Built by the SR&RL Phillips shops in 1925, from a 1924 Ford Model T. 

This car went to Edaville, and today survives at the Owls Head Transportation Museum, 
in Owls Head Maine. 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. 

The model is nice too 

Thanks for posting


----------

